# 1949 Schwinn



## TheFizzer (May 19, 2018)

I know pics would help a ton but I don't have any yet.  I know a guy wanting to sell a 1949 beautifully restored cream & maroon 1949 Schwinn mens bike. S2 wheels with straight bar tank & light on fender.  All original parts were used & I believe the paint was done buy the guys at Chestnut Hollow.  The bike is perfect!!  Any idea of a rough value on a restored bike like this as what I should pay?  I've just never bought a restored bike before.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2018)

Without pics there is absolutely no way to accurately value this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (May 19, 2018)

A Hornet maybe?


----------



## rhenning (May 20, 2018)

Without pictures $0 to $5,000,000.  Your question is the same as asking I have a red Ford what is it worth.  Roger


----------



## TheFizzer (May 20, 2018)

rhenning said:


> Without pictures $0 to $5,000,000.  Your question is the same as asking I have a red Ford what is it worth.  Roger



Thanks for all your help with this.  Next time I'll just say I have a red bike what's it worth without giving the year & details like I did.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 20, 2018)

$1500 Maroon Schwinn, $2500 for the red Ford.


----------



## TheFizzer (May 20, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> $1500 Maroon Schwinn, $2500 for the red Ford.



I was thinking the other way around haha


----------



## Maskadeo (May 20, 2018)

That’s why pics help!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 20, 2018)

A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS!


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2018)

TheFizzer said:


> I know pics would help a ton but I don't have any yet.  I know a guy wanting to sell a 1949 beautifully restored cream & maroon 1949 Schwinn mens bike. S2 wheels with straight bar tank & light on fender.  All original parts were used & I believe the paint was done buy the guys at Chestnut Hollow.  The bike is perfect!!  Any idea of a rough value on a restored bike like this as what I should pay?  I've just never bought a restored bike before.



An original Panther or Hornet are worth less than a thousand. I'd say a re-done bike is worth less than that. Barry


----------

